# V-10 gas mileage



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

Understand that I did not purchase this truck for gas mileage but what kind of MPG are others getting?My 1994 2500 4wd V-10 W/ 155K would easily get 15+ Hiway.My new to me 2003 2500 4WD V-10 has not gotten 10MPG. New & improved huh?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kabong57;552268 said:


> Understand that I did not purchase this truck for gas mileage but what kind of MPG are others getting?My 1994 2500 4wd V-10 W/ 155K would easily get 15+ Hiway.My new to me 2003 2500 4WD V-10 has not gotten 10MPG. New & improved huh?


Is that using the trip computer or did you figure it out your self?

The trip computers are not always that accurate.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

V-10's and gas mileage should not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Good point...^^^^^^^^ V-10's are good motors though, I will give them that!


----------



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Trip computer*

Checked mileage manually,came with-in 2 tenths of trip computer. My tires look taller than other 2500 that I have seen. Thinking that trip computer & speedometer share input signal so may have to install a calibration module inline with speed sensor to compensate for tire size.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Kingwinter;552316 said:


> V-10's and gas mileage should not be used in the same sentence.


Agrees

every V10 i have seen, driven or talked to the owner is between 10-15 mpg.. You put something behind it or add weight to the truck it will drop.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im getting 35mpg in my v10


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;552487 said:


> im getting 35mpg in my v10


I think you missed the decimal point 3.5??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no 35 was right, MPG means *M*iles *P*er *G*as tank right?? so yeah i get 35 miles per tank.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds about right


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;552491 said:


> no 35 was right, MPG means *M*iles *P*er *G*as tank right?? so yeah i get 35 miles per tank.


bit of a lead foot or is 35 mpt true?


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

I get a solid 9-10 mpg


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

kabong57;552419 said:


> Checked mileage manually,came with-in 2 tenths of trip computer. My tires look taller than other 2500 that I have seen. Thinking that trip computer & speedometer share input signal so may have to install a calibration module inline with speed sensor to compensate for tire size.


The dealership can re-calibrate it for you. I've had them do my 2005 twice since new due to different tire sizes.


----------

